# Miter joints



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

If a picture frame is completed with nice tight miters can the outside of the frame be given a round over or Ogee,Safely. I have a large frame 32×30.5. It is not finished and I planned to do a round over with hand tools. I was asked by someone why didn't. I use a router I was stuck I have always profiled before assembly . Any info appricated


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have done this on something at least that large. One problem I have seen is the router bearing can sometimes leave a trail or indentation. Some sanding usually does the trick.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

So, are you going to use hand tools or the router?

Either way, it would be best to clamp a piece of wood (for a backer) even with the ends so that when you come off the corner it doesn't blow out the perpendicular piece.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

My concern has always been blowout at the corner I am leaning towards hand tools


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> My concern has always been blowout at the corner I am leaning towards hand tools
> 
> - Walt


Even with hand tools I would use a backer board.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Deal with the potential for tear out at the corners and rout away! (as long as the assembly is strong enough to be handled for this process).


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

climb cut the corners


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

if you use a router, dont remove material all in one pass. make 2 or 3 passes with the last just a cleanup cut- maybe 1/16-1/8" deep. that, plus the backer blocks at the ends will yield you good results.


----------

